# Piping Rock new owner



## Gcroz (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi everyone. It seems there are some questions regarding who the new owner of Piping Rock is. I’m George Crozer, the new owner. Some of you may remember me as the owner of Crozer & Crozer orchids in New Hampshire. Due to a freeze and a divorce, I left the business for awhile to take a break. Here are a few answers to some questions I have seen:

1. I started as a hobbyist when I got my first plant on my 6th birthday, a Paph. So that’s roughly 37 years of hobby and professional growing.

2. I learned the business side of orchids when I worked for Art Chadwick in his greenhouses, eventually running his retail operations.

3. I plan on following Glen’s business model, with as few changes as possible.

4. Once the greenhouses are built, and inventory is completed, I will be reopening the online shop. I ask for your patience as this is a large undertaking, and I project completion for the website to be shortly after the MOS show in November.

I look forward to chatting with all of you. Rest assured, Glen will still be coming to shows, this time as a buyer/hobbyist!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi George, I'm glad to see that you've taken notice of this conversation and decided to engage folks' questions directly. I think it will certainly help to convince everyone that Piping Rock is in good hands. Good luck with everything, I look forward to the website coming back online and seeing where things go from there.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 7, 2019)

Welcome! Hoping you come to the Paph Forum in DC next January and we all get to meet you.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! It's great to hear that Piping Rock is in good hands. Best of luck!


----------



## abax (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you for stopping in to ST and you are very welcome. I
look forward to being a Phrag. customer for your business.
Please come back again and join us...when you have the
time. I assume you won't have a lot of time...very busy,
very busy.


----------



## Gcroz (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you all! Yes, right now is very busy, but in a great way! As I did years ago, I plan to spend time here and chat as time allows. Hope to get reacquainted with some of the regulars.

Once again thanks. I think Glen feels things are in good hands, which they are... but with many transfers that involve moves and construction, there are a lot of moving parts at first.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 8, 2019)

Good luck!
David


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 9, 2019)

Gcroz said:


> Hi everyone. It seems there are some questions regarding who the new owner of Piping Rock is. I’m George Crozer, the new owner. Some of you may remember me as the owner of Crozer & Crozer orchids in New Hampshire. Due to a freeze and a divorce, I left the business for awhile to take a break. Here are a few answers to some questions I have seen:
> 
> 1. I started as a hobbyist when I got my first plant on my 6th birthday, a Paph. So that’s roughly 37 years of hobby and professional growing.
> 
> ...


What a sweet note. Thank you, can’t wait to see what you offer.


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 29, 2019)

I wish you the best with Piping Rock Orchids and look forward to be meeting you at future shows, George!


----------

